

Why Washing Machines Suck - astartupaday
http://astartupaday.com/2009/11/24/why-washing-machines-suck/

======
wvl
You know what sucks, commuting. I need go go out of the house into the cold,
heat up my car, drive through traffic, find a place to park. This is obviously
bad for the environment, and heck, it's almost 2010! Why are we still living
with a broken 1930's solution?

So, despite the issues involved with bringing a total new commuting paradigm
to market, let's look at what a perfect commuting workflow would like like.
First, I'd have a box in my house that I'd step in. Then, using a combination
of specialized nanobots and nuclear energy, I'd be transported directly to a
compartment in my office.

Of course you could poke a hundred different holes in this plan, but if some
random nobody like me can crank out an idea like that in a few minutes, just
imagine what kind of real progress we could make if some of the world's
smartest engineers and entrepreneurs got to work on this?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
People have been working on teleportation (admittedly not macroscopic
teleportation) just as they have been working on washing machines.

He could have at least mentioned some advances, eg
<http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/reviews/dyson-CR01-review.html> or
[http://www.google.com/patents?q=%22washing%20machine%22&...](http://www.google.com/patents?q=%22washing%20machine%22&scoring=1)

~~~
astartupaday
Thanks for the link on the washing machine patents, I'm going to add that to
the post. And I was actually going to mention the Dyson, until I saw that they
had been discontinued due to lack of profitability.

From that review: "Unfortunately, although Dyson announced plans to bring
another Dyson washing machine out, for the moment, the Dyson washing machine
is no longer being made in the UK (although you will still be able to get them
repaired)"

------
RevRal
I didn't read the article, but some of you might like this:
[http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_MC%20W050_A_name_E_...](http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_MC%20W050_A_name_E_Mobile%20Washer%20\(Hand%20Operated%20Washing%20Machine\))
.

It is what I use to wash my clothes instead of commuting.

~~~
astartupaday
I didn't click on your link, but that looks like a good alternative to using a
standard washing machine.

~~~
RevRal
Sorry. Saying that I didn't read the article was unnecessary.

I had it open, and was planning on reading it. So I just finish it. Pretty
good. My first thought was that he was going to say we're too obsessed with
clean clothes.

